# DIY Turttle filter photos



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I Fokls,
I took some photos of a jar filter assembly.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/members/mikeike-1628/albums/dyi-filter-bottle-149/

It took less time than copying the photos and uploading this<G>


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

is the container from fishworld?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

No it is a English toffee jar I picked up at a garage sale yesterday for $1.00
the large jars from Fishworld would work well also.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

sorry i should have been more specific hehe
the jar of carbon


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

yes that was from Nick's.


----------

